# Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher



## big-maec (12. März 2018)

*Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*

Hi,
habe eine H115i WaKü die ab und zu nicht mehr richtig kühlt. Die CPU Temp geht dann im Leerlauf auf über 40C° sonst unter 30c°. Die WaKü ist oben im Gehäuse verbaut die Lüfter blasen durch den Kühler.

Problem sieht so aus : Das Temp Problem tritt wohl sehr langsam auf, eher schleichend. Merke es nur das die Lüfter häufiger in den oberen Drehzahlbereich laufen. Der Kühler selber ist dann recht kühl wird sonst warm. Irgendwann hört man ein leises knacken ähnlich wie Lagerschaden beim Lüfter. Habe auch im Corsair Link geschaut die Pumpe lief mit 3150 rpm etwas schwankend. 
Habe dann das Gehäuse gedreht weil ich schauen wollt was da nicht stimmt. Habe das Gehäuse auf die Seite gelegt im ausgeschalteten Zustand. Dann wieder eingeschaltet um zu schauen was das Problem sein könnte aber da lief die WaKü Kühlung erstmal wieder normal auch bei CPU Last.  Das leise knacken war dann auch weg.

Vermute jetzt mal das was mit der Pumpe nicht stimmt oder eventuell Luft im System ist.

Bevor ich da weiter mache hat das Problem auch schon einer gehabt? 
Falls ich die Schläuche ab mache muss man da auf was aufpassen ?

Überlege gerade ob ich die Pumpe gegen eine andere tausche falls das Problem nochmal auftaucht.


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*

Die Pumpe hat doch ein Tachosignal, log das mal über längere Zeit mit.
Mit HWiNFO64 zum Beispiel, wenn du einen Doppelklick auf den jeweiligen Lüfteranschluss machst macht sich ein Graph auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie willst du die Pumpe tauschen? Die Schläuche sind doch fix?
Hat das Ding noch Garantie?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*

Was willst du tauschen? 
Fast alle AiO's sind geschlossene Systeme mit bescheidener Kühlleistung. 
Ich hab damit selbst angefangen als die ersten Modelle raus kamen...

Zum aufheizen hast du nichts näher beschrieben,aber auch das ist ganz normal.
Vor allem wenn die warme Abluft aus dem Gehäuse als Kühlluft dient!
Ein Radiator kann im besten Fall die Temperatur an die Umgebung anpassen. 
Wenn im Gehäuse also 35-40°C herrschen, womit soll dann gekühlt werden? Da ist also nix kaputt sondern der Aufbau krankt. 
Du könntest noch versuchen die Lüfter saugend zu montieren,also Frischluft von aussen über den Deckel einzublasen.

Ich verwende einen Mora (3×360mm +1×420mm Radiator - alle extern was die Kühlleistung deutlich verbessert),trotzdem hab ich einen Anstieg von Raumtemperatur zur Wassertemperatur von ca 8-10°C zu verzeichnen. 
Mich würden Wassertemperaturen um die 40°C überhaupt nicht wundern,demnach erklärt sich auch deine idle Temperatur.

Das soll jetzt nicht besserwisserisch klingen,die AiO's haben sich auch deutlich weiterentwickelt
Ich bin aber der Meinung: Wenn Wasserkuehlung,dann richtig und am besten mit einem externen Radiator (am besten gleich ein Mora).
Der Name Wasserkuehlung verbinde ich mit etwas anderem.

Ansonsten ist der Vorschlag von Abductee gut.


----------



## big-maec (12. März 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Pumpe hat doch ein Tachosignal, log das mal über längere Zeit mit.
> Mit HWiNFO64 zum Beispiel, wenn du einen Doppelklick auf den jeweiligen Lüfteranschluss machst macht sich ein Graph auf.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
die Schläuche sind eigentlich nur aufgesteckt. Würde die Schläuche dann aufschneiden und durch neue ersetzen. Die gibt es ja in vielen Innen- und Aussendurchmessern. Garantie nein habe die WaKü ohne Rechnung bekommen. 
Wenn das Problem öfters vorkommt würde ich mal nachschauen und mal die Wassermenge messen. Eventuell einen Ausgleichsbehälter mit einbauen.  Aber ich werde das ganze erstmal beobachten und loggen damit ich mal ein paar Werte bekomme.





Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Was willst du tauschen?
> Fast alle AiO's sind geschlossene Systeme mit bescheidener Kühlleistung.
> Ich hab damit selbst angefangen als die ersten Modelle raus kamen...
> 
> ...



Hi,
die Temperaturwerte im Gehäuse sind generell  niedrig. Genügend Lüfter vorhanden. Die Abluft vom Radiator war eher kühl als warm. Habe das Gehäuse  zum Schluß auch eine Weile auf gehabt im Betrieb. Werde jetzt erstmal beobachten und loggen. Mal schauen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*



big-maec schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Temperaturwerte im Gehäuse sind generell  niedrig. Genügend Lüfter vorhanden. Die Abluft vom Radiator war eher kühl als warm. Habe das Gehäuse  zum Schluß auch eine Weile auf gehabt im Betrieb. Werde jetzt erstmal beobachten und loggen. Mal schauen.



Ich habe in meinem Gehäuse alle Wärmequellen wassergekühlt und trotzdem sind 30°C nicht untypisch. 
Schau dir mal Gehäusetests an und die Temperaturen die erreicht werden, die liegen immer deutlich über der Umgebungstemperatur, noch dazu wenn gut 200 Watt aufwärts abgeführt werden müssen. 

Ich hatte in meinem alten Phanteks zuerst die Grafikkarte mit Orginal Kühler betrieben, die warme Abluft aus dem Deckel wie du geführt,das versaut einem die Wassertemperatur und der Kreislauf heizt sich auf. 
Später als die damalige 980Ti mit 300 Watt in den Kreislauf eingebunden war,sind die Temperaturen um 5 °C gesunken,lagen aber noch immer deutlich über einem externen Radiator - simple Physik!


----------



## big-maec (13. März 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*

Hi,
gestern Abend hab ich die CPU Last mal hochgesetzt. Die WaKü ist nicht in Ordnung. Bei 60C° CPU Temp wird der Radi nur im Bereich an den Anschlüssen Heiß der Rest vom Radi bleibt kühl. Werde jetzt mal die Schläuche abmachen und schauen was da los ist und ich muss mich erstmal in das Thema einlesen. Werde dann auch die WaKü nach und nach umbauen auf hochwertigere Teile.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*

Warum keinen Luftkühler?

Kein Pumpengeräusch
Keine Vibrationen durch die Pumpe
Keine Gefahr das die Pumpe ausfällt 
Keine Gefahr von Wasserschäden

Ob die Optik diese Negativpunkte wegmacht musst jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich finde die Schläuche einer AIO mal sicher nicht schöner als den Metallklotz der Luftkühlung. Temps sind oft bei Luft und Aio sowieso gleich.
Dark Rock 3 - sieht gut aus . Dark Rock Pro 3 ist zu heftig
wenn eine Wasserkühlung wegen der Optik dann Hardtubes mit bunter Kühlflüssigkeit - sonst Luft 
(meine Meinung)


----------



## big-maec (14. März 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*

Hi,
so nach dem ich gestern den H115i in seine einzelnen Bestandteile zerlegt habe, was nicht so schwer ist, bin ich nun etwas schlauer. Die Ursache ist die Pumpe die dreht zwar schafft es teilweise aber nicht mehr das Wasser durch den Radi zu drücken.
 Habe mal die Flüssigkeitsmenge im gesamten System gemessen. Herausgeholte Flüssigkeit waren so ca. 160ml . Habe da leider ein wenig verplempert könnte auch so an die 170ml gewesen sein. Neu eingefüllte Menge war 180ml also kein grosser Unterschied. Denke mal das ist so im soll Rahmen. 
Beim durchdrücken der Flüssigkeit durch den Radi habe ich festgestellt das der Radi doch einen guten Widerstand darstellt für die Pumpe. 

Die Demontage der H115i WaKü ist recht einfach. Die Schläuche am Radi kann man mit etwas Kraft so abziehen. Für die Schläuche an der Pumpe muss man etwas Vorsichtiger rangehen. Da die drehbar sind werden die noch vom Gehäuse festgehalten. Es reicht aber die 3 Gehäuseschrauben auf der Unterseite neben der Kupferplatte zu entfernen. Dann kann man die Abdeckung mit dem Logo abziehen. Dann noch Schaumstoff entfernen dient wohl als Dichtung für die Platine. Wenn man jetzt auf die Schläuche schaut sieht man 2 weitere Schrauben die dann den Rahmen halten womit die Schlauchanschlüsse festgehalten werden. Wenn man die Schrauben raus hat kann man den Rahmen mit den Schlauchanschlüsse herausziehen. Platine ist dann auch lose allerdings nicht zufeste dran ziehen die Pumpenkabel sind noch angelötet  und der Temperaturfühler ist auf der Unterseite der Platine (Abreissgefahr) . Als Tip: Wenn man die Deko (Sleeve) über den Schläuchen nicht verschandeln möchte darf man das Geweb nicht zu oft zurückschieben. Das Gewebe ist sehr dünn drübergezogen.

Habe mir überlegt eine neue Pumpe Alphacool Eisbär Solo zu kaufen ein paar Anschlüsse. Den H115i Radi mit den Schläuchen werde ich erstmal weiter verwenden. Die beiden Lüfter werden am MB angeschlossen. Die Elektronik ist ja noch in Ordnung und werde sie vielleicht noch als Lüftersteuerung verwenden.


----------



## big-maec (25. März 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*

Habe mal ein Bild von dem H115i Kühlkörper gemacht. Hätte nicht gedacht das der nach über 1 Jahr so verschmutzt ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derschweizer (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*

Bin auch gerade am überlegen meine H115i mal zu reinigen.

ich hab nur bedenken, ob ich sie ordentlich von der CPU bekomme.
Ich glaub , ich hab damals überall Liquid Metal benutzt nachdem die cpu geköpft war.
Ich hab meine 1080 Gpu‘s noch damit bearbeitet und glaube auch den Kühler vom H115i .

Ich denke, ich sollte vor der Demontage den PC etwas laufen lassen, damit sich es besser vom Liquid Metal löst.

hast du deinen Umbau auch dokumentiert, Hat alles wieder Funktioniert?

vielen Dank.


----------



## GzumZ (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*



big-maec schrieb:


> Hi,
> so nach dem ich gestern den H115i in seine einzelnen Bestandteile zerlegt habe, was nicht so schwer ist, bin ich nun etwas schlauer. Die Ursache ist die Pumpe die dreht zwar schafft es teilweise aber nicht mehr das Wasser durch den Radi zu drücken.
> Habe mal die Flüssigkeitsmenge im gesamten System gemessen. Herausgeholte Flüssigkeit waren so ca. 160ml . Habe da leider ein wenig verplempert könnte auch so an die 170ml gewesen sein. Neu eingefüllte Menge war 180ml also kein grosser Unterschied. Denke mal das ist so im soll Rahmen.
> Beim durchdrücken der Flüssigkeit durch den Radi habe ich festgestellt das der Radi doch einen guten Widerstand darstellt für die Pumpe.
> ...





Wie hast du sie wieder befüllt? Und mit was? Nur desti Wasser oder die Flüssigkeiten von Aqua?
Will meine auch mal reinigen, habe nettes video gesehen was für dreck die sogar bei einer neuen noch raus holen. Danach war die Kühlleistung sogar deutlich besser.


----------



## GzumZ (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*

Weiß jemand ob man die Corsair H115i Extreme verbauen kann bei einem AMD 3700x ohne headspreader verbauen kann? Also das genügend Kontakt besteht?


----------



## bastian123f (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*



GzumZ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man die Corsair H115i Extreme verbauen kann bei einem AMD 3700x ohne headspreader verbauen kann? Also das genügend Kontakt besteht?



Der Heatspreader ist beim 3700X verlötet


----------



## GzumZ (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*

Das ist richtig, aber kann man runter machen.
Find nur leider wirklich nicht was da zu :/ was hilfreich sein könnte.


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*



GzumZ schrieb:


> Find nur leider wirklich nicht was da zu :/ was hilfreich sein könnte.



YouTube
Ist zwar der Vorvorgänger, wird sich aber auch beim 3700X nicht lohnen.

Hier ein neuer TR und da bringt es auch nix
YouTube


----------



## bastian123f (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series™ H115i 280 mm zickt rum Temp  wird mit der Zeit höher*



GzumZ schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber kann man runter machen.
> Find nur leider wirklich nicht was da zu :/ was hilfreich sein könnte.



Ich verstehe nicht, warum man so etwas nur für einen WaKü machen sollte? Und dann noch eine AIO.. Rentieren würde sich das m. M. erst bei Kompressor, oder Flüssigstickstoff.


----------

